# Bridgewater Open 2011



## Bob (Nov 1, 2011)

Bridgewater, NJ.
December 3rd.
http://union.cubingusa.com/bridgewateropen2011/

w00t.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the locations of this, just 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 1, 2011)

WHOA! That looks like the coolest competition EVER!!! I totally want to go! 

What's that? All the money (except $1) I give goes to give people clean drinking water?! That means I can cube and feel good at the same time! This one's for you, Africa!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 1, 2011)

When I saw this thread, my mind was blown!!! I definitely plan on going to this competition since its a half hour away from Parlin.


----------



## Bob (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm trying to make all WCA competitions in NJ from now on. I think a lot of people would agree it's a good idea. If a competition is outside of NJ, it needs to be moved to a NJ town.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 1, 2011)

I see no reason why all competitions can't be there.

I'll probably be there


----------



## Kian (Nov 1, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> What's that? All the money (except $1) I give goes to give people clean drinking water?!


 
Oh, that's too bad. I really wanted to go, too.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 1, 2011)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomg yay. i'll see about this comp. it's going to disrupt my weekend programs (saturday school, violin lessons, orchestra, etc.)


----------



## Kian (Nov 1, 2011)

zomg 2 rounds of 4x4. Fun!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 1, 2011)

OSHT AT VOTEC


----------



## Skullush (Nov 1, 2011)

That would be about a 3 and a half hour drive. So it's a maybe. Hopefully.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll most likely be going. Just a little over an hour drive for me.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 1, 2011)

This should be perfect for me  I was expecting MIT to be my next, but this is waaaaay closer to me. Baseball is over this weekend, and it's less than and hour and a half away from me with nor traffic.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 1, 2011)

im definetly coming, even though its a little further away from me then a regular jersey competition.


----------



## Bob (Nov 1, 2011)

i'll try to make this one. it's kind of far, though.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 1, 2011)

Signed up. Here are my goals (for now):

2x2: Sub 4.5 avg
3x3: Sub-15 avg
4x4: Sub 1:15 avg
OH: Sub 30 avg (If not, sub-35)


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 1, 2011)

signed up. meet u guys there


----------



## Hershey (Nov 1, 2011)

Near Morristown right? Not that far, I am most likely going to this competition.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *Near Morristown* right? Not that far, I am most likely going to this competition.


 
It depends on how you define "near."


----------



## Hershey (Nov 2, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> It depends on how you define "near."



Less than 30 minutes from Bridgewater to Morristown. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBsQ-A8wAA
And I just figured out I am closer to Bridgewater than I am to Morristown.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 2, 2011)

Please have pryaminx as an event


----------



## Hershey (Nov 2, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> Please have pryaminx as an event


 
Yeah, about that:



Bob said:


> No additional events will be added. Don't even ask.


----------



## Bob (Nov 2, 2011)

I said that?

Oh, LOL. You do realize that was for a different competition, right? I'm not actually running this one.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 2, 2011)

Bob said:


> I'm not actually running this one.


 
Oh! I assumed you were running this one because you posted the thread, wow.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 2, 2011)

So are you going to have pryaminx? please say yes


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## cityzach (Nov 2, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> So are you going to have pryaminx? please say yes


 
its a tentative event, so its not going to be decided at this exact second. it depends on how many people are interested in doing it.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be able to make this one, we'll see


----------



## Vinny (Nov 2, 2011)

I vote megaminx.


----------



## Kian (Nov 2, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I vote megaminx.


 
Oh dear god. Anything but megaminx because then I have to scramble it. 

Actually, Sq 1 is no better.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 2, 2011)

LSAT. This would have been so easy to get to :/


----------



## Bob (Nov 2, 2011)

cityzach said:


> its a tentative event, so its not going to be decided at this exact second. it depends on how many people are interested in doing it.


 
Actually, it depends more on time than interest. There is typically quite a bit of interest in pyraminx.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kian, I would scramble megaminx for you if it came to it .

Tamamamamama is the organizer.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

I know this is probably the wrong place to put this, but the psych sheet was last updated September 20, and I've been to a competition since then, so I can't see it accurately. Can someone update that? Cause I think I will be 2nd on psych sheet for 2x2 (for now) if it gets updated, with a 4.72 official avg. And my 3x3+4x4 avg would be a lot better too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2011)

Finally this thing is happening. My closest competition ever at 1 hour.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Finally this thing is happening. My closest competition ever at 1 hour.


 
Really should've done the 5 minute one.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Really should've done the 5 minute one.



:/


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Finally this thing is happening. My closest competition ever at 1 hour.


Do I get a prize?



RyanReese09 said:


> Tamamamamama is the organizer.


Nou.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> Do I get a prize?



Yes.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 8, 2011)

i vote square-1, pyraminx, and clock


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

I doubt I will, but on the psych sheet right now, I am 4th for 2x2, and the 3rd place 2x2 avg I could probably beat... podium? Unless someone really fast (sub 4) registered before comp. But still pretty cool. I'm glad to see Zach, Hersh, and Eric going. But where's Vinny?

Also, is it the top-8 to go to final round of 3x3? I doesn't say on the website. I just really want to get the final round


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 10, 2011)

Tables?


----------



## cityzach (Nov 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> But where's Vinny?



I'm almost positive he's coming, he just hasn't registered yet i guess.



That70sShowDude said:


> Tables?



YES PLEASE. PLEASE LET THERE BE TABLES.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 10, 2011)

It should be in the regulations for competitions to have tables.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 16, 2011)

so impatient for the competition


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 16, 2011)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> so impatient for the competition


 
Why not pass the time by learning how to solve a 3x3x3?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2011)

...and I can't go. Of course my parents say it's "far away" (don't yell at me) (no joke)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 16, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> ...and I can't go. Of course my parents say it's "far away" (don't yell at me) (no joke)


 
How far away is it from you?

I think I already posted my goals here, and they pretty much stay the same.
New Goal for 2x2: Make podium for 2x2 (On psych sheet, I am 4th, and can now easily get the average to be 3rd.). This seems realistic as long as nobody really fast at 2x2 registers, and I don't fail...


----------



## Vinny (Nov 16, 2011)

Woah, the psych sheet seems to show that I'm second for 5x5. Unless someone faster registers, obviously.

My only goals are to just beat all of the PBs I have set so far, which should be especially easy for 5x5 and 4x4.



collinbxyz said:


> But where's Vinny?


 
Don't worry, I'll be there.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Don't worry, I'll be there.


 
Awesome 

Good luck. 2 and a half weeks?


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2011)

an hour. my parents said over an hour is considered "far".


----------



## cityzach (Nov 16, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Don't worry, I'll be there.


 
have no fear, Vinny's here!!

anyway, here are my goals:

2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 14 single, sub 16 average
4x4: sub 1 single, sub 1:10 average, make 2nd round
5x5: sub 2:10 single, sub 2:20 average
magic: sub 1.20 average
master magic: sub 2.4 single, sub 2.7 average
pyraminx (if its held): sub 10 average
square-1 (if its held): sub 50 average
clock (if its held): sub 20 single, sub 30 average


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 17, 2011)

2x2-see how lower I can keep getting my average, with my only turning of the 2x2/practice, up on stage officially
3x3-Sub14 average
4x4-Sub 1:06 average.
5x5-Get an average. Hopefully sub2:30 but I haven't been practicing
OH-Assuming my hands are warm for once and I can actually turn, sub 28 average? I guess?
BLD-Sub 1:25, preferably 1:10-1:20. Have only been learning my edge comm list though, no practice. So we will see how that goes .


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 17, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> omgomgomgomgomgomgomg yay. i'll see about this comp. it's going to disrupt my weekend programs (saturday school, violin lessons, orchestra, etc.)


 
Woah. That's the exact same problem I have when it comes to competitions. Literately. 

Luckily, I quit, after freshman year in high school because there was too much going on (homework, sports, no time to practice). I miss it (Im a sophomore).


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> an hour. my parents said over an hour is considered "far".


 
Don't worry. There will be one less than an hour from you in the spring.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 18, 2011)

try telling your parents that its really important to you


----------



## cityzach (Nov 18, 2011)

Bob said:


> Don't worry. There will be one less than an hour from you in the spring.


 
yay! where?


----------



## Bob (Nov 18, 2011)

cityzach said:


> yay! where?


 
IT'S A SECRET TO EVERYBODY.

Anybody get the reference? Hint: 3 more days.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 23, 2011)

can anybody let me use their pryaminx if they have pryaminx as an event because my pryaminx pops all the time


----------



## cityzach (Nov 23, 2011)

Bob said:


> IT'S A SECRET TO EVERYBODY.
> 
> Anybody get the reference? Hint: 3 more days.


 
i. am. excited.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone is going to the Bridgewater Open cuz I'm thinking of going if I meet some people. This is my first competetion and yeah! So reply! =3


----------



## Julian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33268-Bridgewater-Open-2011&p=673570#post673570


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

IM PUMPED

I really wanna get a sub-14 3x3 average now... At least sub 14.5.
And sub-4.5 2x2 average, I think. 
not fail at 4x4 (sub-1:15 avg)
OH - sub-31 avg I guess. I'll try, but I don't think I'll get sub-30


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

Please use the search function... actually, that thread ^^ was on the front page when you posted this.

I will be there.

EDIT: 
Sorry about the double post. It was because another thread for this opened and I replied first in the old (current) one, than in the second one which was moved over to this thread, making both the posts here.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 23, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i. am. excited.


 
i don't get it. it's been 3 days.


----------



## Bob (Nov 25, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> i don't get it. it's been 3 days.


 
I agree. You clearly missed my reference. Maybe NES was before your time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2011)

Count me out.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 26, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> I was wondering if anyone is going to the Bridgewater Open cuz I'm thinking of going if I meet some people. This is my first competetion and yeah! So reply! =3


 
I'll be going!


----------



## cityzach (Nov 26, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> I was wondering if anyone is going to the Bridgewater Open cuz I'm thinking of going if I meet some people. This is my first competetion and yeah! So reply! =3


 
zomg me 2!


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> zomg me 2!


 
This isn't your first competition...
But I'll hang out with you (even though we have met before). ya


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm possibly going but might not compete. Don't want to try cause I know I'm gonna fail miserably. Last time I checked my average for 3x3x3 was like 35-40 secs on average. But i might go cause I need new stickers.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> Don't want to try cause I know I'm gonna fail miserably.


 
"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take."
- Wayne Gretzky


If you never fail, how are you going to get far in cubing or in life?


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> I'm possibly going but might not compete. Don't want to try cause I know I'm gonna fail miserably. Last time I checked my average for 3x3x3 was like 35-40 secs on average. But i might go cause I need new stickers.


 
Thats when most people start competing at. My friend went to two comps when averaged above one minute.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 26, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> I'm possibly going but might not compete. Don't want to try cause I know I'm gonna fail miserably. Last time I checked my average for 3x3x3 was like 35-40 secs on average. But i might go cause I need new stickers.


 
its absolutely silly to go to a competition and not compete. if you're gonna go, go. compete. at my first competition i was averaging sub 30, and ended up with a 33 second average or something like that. even though i failed, i still had a lot of fun because i met a whole bunch of new people that had the same interest as me. 35-40 is where most people start out at their first competition, so don't be discouraged.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> its absolutely silly to go to a competition and not compete. if you're gonna go, go. compete. at my first competition i was averaging sub 30, and ended up with a 33 second average or something like that. even though i failed, i still had a lot of fun because i met a whole bunch of new people that had the same interest as me. 35-40 is where most people start out at their first competition, so don't be discouraged.


 
As Zach said, the point of going to a competition is to check out new puzzles and meet other cubers within your area. At my first competition, I met a bunch of people like Zach (lol) and saw puzzles, like a 7x7, that I have never felt. Also, my average was 33 seconds. Don't feel bad if you get bad times. Cubers are cool people. We are not bullies. While you are there, you can get help from the other people if necessary and see cool puzzles.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

In my second competition (I did much better in first than second), I got a 35 second average, and only one (I think) sub-30 single. It was still loads of fun. JUST GO!!!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 26, 2011)

Has the tentative event been decided yet? 

If not, Megaminx por favor.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Cubers are cool people. We are not bullies.


 
I don't wanna start anything, but i don't completely agree with that. Just like what your signature says.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 26, 2011)

cityzach said:


> I don't wanna start anything, but i don't completely agree with that. Just like what your signature says.


 
Trust me, we have good reasons for yelling at brandbest1.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna ask my parents to let me sign up. Hopefully I meet some of you and others. Thanks and yeah! Cya.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet! can't wait to meet you. hopefully we hang out. =3


----------



## cityzach (Nov 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Trust me, we have good reasons for yelling at brandbest1.


 
There is so much wrong with that statement. Don't even get me started. Nobody on here should be yelled at, regardless of what they post. It's just a fun website to talk about cubes.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah. we could just have a friendly debate but don't make fun of each other. if you disagree, well jut talk about it face to face at the conpetetion.


----------



## Bob (Nov 27, 2011)

cityzach said:


> There is so much wrong with that statement. Don't even get me started. Nobody on here should be yelled at, regardless of what they post. It's just a fun website to talk about cubes.


 
Yelling can be an effective tool. Sometimes yelling at someone stops them from doing something stupid and makes things better for everyone. I have to argue, though, that's it's hard to yell at somebody online. Usually somebody is just getting a stern talking-to.

I don't know about brandbest1 in particular because I don't pay attention to his posts.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guys, I meant bullying like, "Hahahaha you are not sub-30" or physical bullying.

Maybe if I stop posting altogether I won't get yelled at. Literally, every time I get yelled at.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

hey brad im not sub 30 so we are in the same boat! =3 i wish i was sub 30


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 27, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> hey brad im not sub 30 so we are in the same boat! =3 i wish i was sub 30


 
Wait, are you talking to me? I am sub-30.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

o srry i thought... and yeah with the comment ... srry, im such a *****. =3


----------



## Bob (Nov 27, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Guys, I meant bullying like, "Hahahaha you are not sub-30" or physical bullying.
> 
> Maybe if I stop posting altogether I won't get yelled at. Literally, every time I get yelled at.


 
Physical bullying? Over the internet or at competitions? Physical bullying is kind of hard over a computer since there is no physical contact. If there is physical bullying at competitions, though, that's a problem. Let me know and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Kian (Nov 27, 2011)

Bob said:


> Physical bullying? Over the internet or at competitions? Physical bullying is kind of hard over a computer since there is no physical contact. If there is physical bullying at competitions, though, that's a problem. Let me know and I'll take care of it.


 
Yes I don't believe I've ever seen that, but if you do ever see that happen tell an adult (Bob, me, someone else old) and we will handle it.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

BTW, how did you guys get faster at cubing. for 3x3x3? cuz i really want to get fatser and i need some pointers. plz help me out


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> BTW, how did you guys get faster at cubing. for 3x3x3? cuz i really want to get fatser and i need some pointers. plz help me out


 
What method are you using?
How long have you been cubing?
What cube do you use?

Mostly just practice, and learning look ahead.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Method : CFOP
Been Cubing for 2 months
Cube: Dayan GuHong bought from Amazon
i try to look ahead and go slow but dont see a improvement in time. i feel like im getting faster but im not


----------



## Hershey (Nov 27, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> Method : CFOP
> Been Cubing for 2 months
> Cube: Dayan GuHong bought from Amazon
> i try to look ahead and go slow but dont see a improvement in time. i feel like im getting faster but im not


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY_FbpdNRCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfE7jYOXbgg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsaBg73f9nY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFvctUcyagI&feature=related

also for the last layer first learn full PLL, than full OLL.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks. ill try them out and tell you if anything happened with my times


----------



## Hershey (Nov 27, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> Thanks. ill try them out and tell you if anything happened with my times


 
Be warned though, learning new things might make your times a bit slower, but it will get better once you get used to it.


----------



## MacCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Hershey (Nov 27, 2011)

No problem.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to leave the competition by around 2:30, but I'll still be registered to the events I'm signed up for just in case something happens with the schedule.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2011)

*question for Bob or Kian*

In the past 2 competitions I've been to, the chairs have been really, really low, which makes it hard to do pretty much all the events. (Keep in mind that I'm not all that tall). Would it be against the rules to sit on something to boost me up a bit?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 28, 2011)

cityzach said:


> *question for Bob or Kian*
> 
> In the past 2 competitions I've been to, the chairs have been really, really low, which makes it hard to do pretty much all the events. (Keep in mind that I'm not all that tall). Would it be against the rules to sit on something to boost me up a bit?


 
You could just sit on one leg, or stand.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 28, 2011)

You're allowed to sit on something else.

Though I do the one leg sitting thingy.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 28, 2011)

cityzach said:


> *question for Bob or Kian*
> 
> In the past 2 competitions I've been to, the chairs have been really, really low, which makes it hard to do pretty much all the events. (Keep in mind that I'm not all that tall). Would it be against the rules to sit on something to boost me up a bit?


 
BUT WHAT IF THE ANSWERS ARE IN THE BOOSTER111!!1!1!!!!?!??


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried sitting on my leg at LSC, but it was kinda awkward to do, so i guess i'll just try sitting on something. Thanks!


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 28, 2011)

At LSC I sat on the very edge of the chair. It was way better than sitting back in the bucket of the seat. It really does get annoying :/


----------



## Bob (Nov 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> At LSC I sat on the very edge of the chair. It was way better than sitting back in the bucket of the seat. It really does get annoying :/


 
Of course, the chairs are always out of our control. I don't have chairs to transport to and from each venue, so we just use whatever chairs the venue provides us with. All you can do is make the best of it however you feel fit--be it standing, sitting on the edge, sitting on your leg, sitting on a booster, etc. I haven't seen it suggested yet, but I hope nobody is thinking we have any say regarding the chairs provided at competition venues.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2011)

Bob said:


> All you can do is make the best of it however you feel fit--be it standing, sitting on the edge, sitting on your leg, sitting on a booster, etc. I haven't seen it suggested yet, but I hope nobody is thinking we have any say regarding the chairs provided at competition venues.


 
YESSSSS. I'm definitely bringing something to sit on to bridgewater. The low seats make it next to impossible to get good magic times


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 28, 2011)

cityzach said:


> YESSSSS. I'm definitely bringing something to sit on to bridgewater. The low seats make it next to impossible to get good magic times


 
How tall are you? I dont think the chairs are a big problem for me... Im 5' 4"


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2011)

cityzach said:


> YESSSSS. I'm definitely bringing something to sit on to bridgewater. The low seats make it next to impossible to get good magic times


 
The only event that you really need higher seats for is magic anyway, pretty much every other event can easily be done sitting down, regardless of how low the seat.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 28, 2011)

Eric, you are going, right? I think you didnt go to the last two comps you signed up for.


----------



## timspurfan (Nov 28, 2011)

He told me today that he would be at the competition. (I will also...unless i get sick again...)


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Eric, you are going, right? I think you didnt go to the last two comps you signed up for.


 
I will be going this time (unless something really really important comes up...again)


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> The only event that you really need higher seats for is magic anyway, pretty much every other event can easily be done sitting down, regardless of how low the seat.


 
i agree, but since master magic is my main event, i need a higher seat lol


----------



## Bob (Nov 29, 2011)

Did I really start this thread in General Discussion or was it moved?


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 29, 2011)

No, it was moved for some reason.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 29, 2011)

I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob (Nov 29, 2011)

Divineskulls said:


> No, it was moved for some reason.


 
It's back now. For a second, I thought maybe I was just an *****, but now I realize that's not the case. 

EDIT: Really? The "I" word gets censored? LOL


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sub 15 average of 12! Woot! I'm as ready as I'll ever be for this comp :3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> At LSC I sat on the very edge of the chair. It was way better than sitting back in the bucket of the seat. It really does get annoying :/



lol. I did this exact thing at the past couple competitions. My chair is always sticking back a ton.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2011)

Bob said:


> It's back now. For a second, I thought maybe I was just an *****, but now I realize that's not the case.
> 
> EDIT: Really? The "I" word gets censored? LOL


 
I moved it back to the competition subforum. I have no idea why it got moved in the first place.


----------



## Bob (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks dan


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been getting a ton of sub-14 averages, so I am going for sub-14 ao5 here. Also, are there cutoffs? I think I'd beat cutoffs for everything I'm competing in, but I don't think you mentioned it, and it's not on the site. Another question, is the final round of 3x3 top 8? I just am getting closer to making it, and want to see if I could get in this comp. 

Thanks


----------



## cityzach (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Sub 15 average of 12! Woot! I'm as ready as I'll ever be for this comp :3


 
me 2, just got a sub 15 ao12. I'm sooo ready.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 2, 2011)

woohooo its tomorrow.


----------



## MacCuber (Dec 2, 2011)

looks like i cant go...


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 2, 2011)

MacCuber said:


> looks like i cant go...


 
I'm on your side.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll be there 
Just have to wake up at 6 am, but it's worth it!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 2, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'll be there
> Just have to wake up at 6 am, but it's worth it!


 
yea, i need to be up at like 6:30, but its worth it. see u there!


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 3, 2011)

Im going to have SSSSSSSOOOOOOOO much fun!  see you guys there!


----------



## Skullush (Dec 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I'll be there
> Just have to wake up at 6 am, but it's worth it!


 I wake up at 6 for pretty much every comp I go to..


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

Should we bring the tentative puzzles to the competition?


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Should we bring the tentative puzzles to the competition?


 
If you plan on competing in them if they end up happening, yes


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Should we bring the tentative puzzles to the competition?


 
I usually bring all my half-decent cubes that I can fit into a bag, to comps.


----------



## Vinny (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm hoping it'll be megaminx. It's the only one of the tentative events that I do (even though I suck).


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2011)

Note to everyone: If you want tentative events to happen, help out. The more help we get the better and we can get through a competition and the more events we can hold.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there going to be wifi at the venue?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 3, 2011)

I put every single puzzle into my backpack


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

I am at a wawa right now waiting for food. This is from my phone, but i am on my way


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

Rowe just got 3x3ao5 NR


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 3, 2011)

Rowe NAR 3x3 average

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

7.36, 11.36, 8.43, 8.55, 7.83 = 8.27


----------



## JyH (Dec 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 7.36, 11.36, 8.43, 8.55, 7.83 = 8.27


 
O_O

Mike Kotch sub 10 single????????


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hopefully he comes home and posts soon. I want to know. I wish I went to this comp but I like money more.

Every EC comp should try and have live results.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 3, 2011)

Today I lost the "I am good at one handed" status.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

This was tge most fun, the best times, and the most smoothly run. Thanks to John and everyone else who ran this!

I think I got sub-14 average for first round, and I made it to finals but failed then. Also failed 2x2 and 4x4 (2 DNFs 4x4) and I got sub-30 oh, which is awesome. Finally, i unexpectedly competed in 5x5 after I got shengshou today and was convinced to.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 3, 2011)

Crazy times, Rowe! You really deserve it. <3

Were any of the solves caught on video?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 3, 2011)

What happened in OH?


----------



## Hershey (Dec 3, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> What happened in OH?


 
DYK:
Dan Cohen got better at OH?
That I got a high 20 average?
Justin Mallari finally beat me in the same comp?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 3, 2011)

9.88 nl single, slow h perm
11.99 avg
so happy about those two
52.75 4x4 single, 56 with dp. Had 7 or 8 double parities. Then 1 or 2 oll parities. 52 was the only non-parity.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yes I don't believe I've ever seen that, but if you do ever see that happen tell an adult (Bob, me, someone else old) and we will handle it.



And even if someone's not physically bullying, but just being a complete jerk, let the organizers know. You have no idea how they might be treating new people which only harms the community. And no, saying "Sorry, I'm not going to let you try to speedsolve my Tuttaminx" isn't being a jerk.



Kian said:


> Note to everyone: If you want tentative events to happen, help out. The more help we get the better and we can get through a competition and the more events we can hold.


 
Help out at everything, not just the event you want. Saying, "I'll scramble clock if it's held" is helpful, but if we can't get through 5x5 in time to hold clock, it doesn't matter.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> DYK:
> Dan Cohen got better at OH?
> That I got a high 20 average?
> Justin Mallari finally beat me in the same comp?



DYK:
I've had a 17.34 PB avg for like a year...
If you stayed we would've had another round of OH...


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> DYK:
> I've had a 17.34 PB avg for like a year...
> If you stayed we would've had another round of OH...


 
Wait, they actually had a second round?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2011)

no we didn't because you weren't there. Bob said it would be unfair for you.


----------



## Hershey (Dec 4, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> no we didn't because you weren't there. Bob said it would be unfair for you.


 
Oh...


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a good competition. I broke 10 competition records, and got 3rd in 2x2, 3rd in pyraminx, and 2nd in master magic. My best competition so far!


----------



## MacCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

thats great for Rowe!  wish i was there...lolz


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> This was tge most fun, the best times, and the most smoothly run. Thanks to John and everyone else who ran this!
> 
> I think I got sub-14 average for first round, and I made it to finals but failed then. Also failed 2x2 and 4x4 (2 DNFs 4x4) and I got sub-30 oh, which is awesome. Finally, *i unexpectedly competed in 5x5 after I got shengshou today and was convinced to.*


 
Your welcome :3


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2011)

What was the 3rd scramble in the 2nd round of 2x2? it was so LOL.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Your welcome :3


 
You still owe me shenghsou 4x4 v3 remember!

But thanks for getting me into 5x5. I'm averaging like 3-3:15 atm (I know, it's awful, but I finally got a 5x5 that doesn't hurt your hands after half a solve). Tips, anyone?

EDIT:



cityzach said:


> What was the 3rd scramble in the 2nd round of 2x2? it was so LOL.


 
IDK, but I got a 2.55 single on it, I think  And didn't you get 2.38?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> IDK, but I got a 2.55 single on it, I think  And didn't you get 2.38?


 
indeed.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> You still owe me shenghsou 4x4 v3 remember!
> 
> But thanks for getting me into 5x5. I'm averaging like 3-3:15 atm (I know, it's awful, but I finally got a 5x5 that doesn't hurt your hands after half a solve). Tips, anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> hehe, you should totally pm me your address
> 
> and practice, I didn't learn anything special for it, but now that its my favorite event, its time to find some tricks :3


 
Will PM after this post. BTW, just got 3:00.xx ao5 :fp

Getting pretty good, but I'm tired now. I got my average from like 3:45 to 3:00 today 
And I got 6-7 hours of sleep


----------



## Bob (Dec 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Hopefully he comes home and posts soon. I want to know. I wish I went to this comp but I like money more.
> 
> Every EC comp should try and have live results.


 
That would have been useless since there was no WiFi.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2011)

Please say there're videos of Rowe's NAR


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

Bob said:


> That would have been useless since there was no WiFi.


 
I don't know if you could actually run it off of this, but my dad was using one of those 3G wireless wifi things that can give out wifi to multiple laptops, or other devices.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 4, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Please say there're videos of Rowe's NAR


 
I can't remember who, but someone said they got most of it on video and that he'll upload it at some point. Rowe doesn't have it though.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 4, 2011)

yep.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, I got all the solves, but some are blocked by people's heads, and I missed the beginning of one of them, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't one of the sub-8s. I'll edit everything in the morning and get the videos up here and on my channel.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 4, 2011)

WWWWWWHHHHHAAAAAAATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE WAS PRYAMINX. 
WHY DIDN'T I STAY LATER?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 4, 2011)

sorry for bad quality


----------



## cityzach (Dec 5, 2011)

so i see that the results have been posted, but why werent 2x2 final round results posted????


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 5, 2011)

cityzach said:


> so i see that the results have been posted, but why werent 2x2 final round results posted????


 
They apperently switched my final round results with Felix's, so they might be checking all of it to be sure they have it correct.


----------



## Bob (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, there was an issue with 2x2 final results.

If anybody else sees any errors, email them to [email protected]


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 5, 2011)

Bob said:


> Yes, there was an issue with 2x2 final results.
> 
> If anybody else sees any errors, email them to [email protected]


 
I see an error. It says I got a 14 average in the first round. That isn't supposed to happen. Someone should fix it.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kinda unrelated, but just realized that this was my tenth competition

Yay~


----------



## Bob (Dec 5, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Kinda unrelated, but just realized that this was my tenth competition
> 
> Yay~


 
and my 85th.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Bob said:


> and my 85th.


 
Wow, whats the record for most competitions?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 5, 2011)

85


----------



## danthecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Wow, whats the record for most competitions?


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#16


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 5, 2011)

gogogogogogo Bob, get to 100 first


----------



## cityzach (Dec 5, 2011)

so are 2x2 final round results going to be added?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats Rowe! Man, competitions are fun btw this is my 2nd competition


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 5, 2011)

cityzach said:


> so are 2x2 final round results going to be added?


 
I'm waiting for John to send me the correct results for the 2x2 finals. We received 3 complaints within an hour of the results being posted saying that the 2x2 final results were wrong, which is why the whole round was deleted.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 5, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm waiting for John to send me the correct results for the 2x2 finals. We received 3 complaints within an hour of the results being posted saying that the 2x2 final results were wrong, which is why the whole round was deleted.


 
alright, awesome. sorry for complaining, i just did REALLY good in 2x2 final, so i dont want my results to go to waste.

EDIT: I just saw that the results were fixed, so thanks!


----------



## MacCuber (Dec 5, 2011)

i havent even been to a comptition...you have went to this one but i felt i was to slow... lolz =3


----------



## cityzach (Dec 5, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Kinda unrelated, but just realized that this was my tenth competition
> 
> Yay~


 
it was my 10th one too


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 6, 2011)

I think this was my 7th. Maybe 8th.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 6, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think this was my 7th. Maybe 8th.


 
It was your 7th

You really couldn't just go to your WCA profile?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 13, 2011)

Kinda late, but Andy could've had a really good chance at 2x2 average WR.
First solve 1.66
Second solve could've been 1.9ish, but messed up an alg
Third solve 1.59
Fourth solve didn't hear judge say 8 seconds, but heard the 12 and wasn't ready to start
Fifth solve lost concentration b/c of previous fails

edit: if the second was 1.9ish, he only would've needed a 2.7 on one of the last two solves


----------

